# What to do for 1 week old pups with fleas



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

To make a long story short. A friend of my Mother's had a female mix she rescued get bred by her intact male. Nope it should not have happened, but it is what it is at this point. 

Pups are 1 week old and have fleas and she is not sure how to treat them since most of the got to treatments and drops are toxic for pups. Right now she is going to try diatomaceous earth on them. 

I was wondering what else she could try since 1 week old puppies with fleas does not sound healthy. I already recommended treating her other cats and dogs and keeping them away from the mother and pups for a few days. Also using a flea comb on the pups to try to keep down the number of adults on them.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Blue Dawn dish washing liquid is safe and will kill the fleas.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you have to clean the entire environment -- wash both the adult dogs, clean bedding .

big job but it has to be doen


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Blue Dawn dish washing liquid is safe and will kill the fleas.


I did consider that, though it is rather harsh and contains a lot of chemicals I don't feel comfortable about using on any dog let alone 1 week old pups. But one washing in it shouldn't be too harmful. 



carmspack said:


> you have to clean the entire environment -- wash both the adult dogs, clean bedding .
> 
> big job but it has to be doen


Thank you carmspack I will definitely mention that. This woman is in her 70's, and all in all it is not a good situation. 


I do have an organic pet shampoo whose ingredients are Saponified organic oils of coconut, olive, and jojoba, natural essential oil blend of rosemary and lemongrass, organic aloe vera, and rosemary extract (preservative) . It is suppose to kill fleas and I am wondering if it would be safe for puppies this young?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Bramble said:


> I did consider that, though it is rather harsh and contains a lot of chemicals I don't feel comfortable about using on any dog let alone 1 week old pups. But one washing in it shouldn't be too harmful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue Dawn is vet recommended and is safe for newborn puppies and kittens. Dawn kills fleas within seconds so you can wet, lather and rinse almost immediately to minimalize contact with anything you feel is harsh.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

you can also sprinkle food grade DE around the home inside and out(watch out as it is very dusty and not good for lungs or eyes. It will help to kill the fleas and is otherwise harmless.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The dawn is used for birds affected by oil spills. I would probably go with that, but I would rinse really, really well. 

And yeah, I would bathe momma in the dawn as well. 

Lots of vacuuming. Change out all bedding. And maybe repeat, depending on the life cycle of the fleas.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dawn may be harsh, but depending on the flea population, they can pass tape-worms I think, so yeah, you want to remove that possibility. And, when you worm, you might concider a wormer that includes tapes when they are maybe 8 weeks old. Maybe Carmspack has better information on what to worm for. I use strongid which does not cover tapes. Not seeing any fleas, I think the cedar chips do help repel fleas and other insects. With an infestation, though, I wouldn't trust to cedar chips alone.


----------



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

Today i went to the vet cause i have the same problem but my dog is 19 months old and they told me to use the BLUE Dawn and well you will have to treat the areas where your doggies are or they lay down....pretty much i had to dump my dogs bed cause it already had flea poop if it doesn't have flea poop just wash it, hot water and then put it in a black plastic bag and put it outside where can get sun it will FRY the fleas. Unfortunately in my case pest control has to come and kill the fleas waaah waaahhh waaahh be super careful with it! Hope the best!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I will be sure to pass it along, and hopefully she can get rid of the fleas.


----------

